
Is there any Pinboard.in like 'SaaS startup case' you can recommend? - gtabx
Pinboard story was so impressive - Solo founder, Niche product, interesting business model with great results (some stats -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.pinboard.in&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;pinboard_turns_seven&#x2F;)
======
soulchild37
builtwith.com is a solo founder too

